# The last thing you'll do??



## EBorraga (May 20, 2011)

The end of the world is less than 24 hours away. How will you spend your last hours? 

I'll be pulling for Animal Kingdom to win the Preakness, while having an Ice Cold One at Churchill Downs!!!


----------



## Douglas Feehan (May 21, 2011)

is the end of times at the end of the day (12 midnight) or just at some random point today and is it east coast or west coast time just wanna make sure i can get the lawn mowed


----------



## Timbo (May 21, 2011)

Oh crap!  If someone had told me this was going to happen I wouldn't have stocked up on so many pen kits.


----------



## Old Lar (May 21, 2011)

Probably with a cold one in my hand at a family graduation.  Good as way as any that I can think of to go out!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 21, 2011)

Can't take them with you, but I plan to go kitless in Heaven.


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 21, 2011)

Well Hacksaw - This is a family site so I will keep those secrects to myself.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (May 21, 2011)

Oh crap I haven't got my PITH pen done. I will have to take my lathe with me. I am wondering how many times the world was suppose end. And hasn't happen.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 21, 2011)

I will most likely still be at work (I have heard that it is supposed to happen a 6 PM , Eastern time I guess) So I told the new LOML I will call her at 5:55 PM so I can be talking to her when it happens ... lol


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 21, 2011)

I'm standing on my roof naked.


----------



## tbroye (May 21, 2011)

Packing up my shop so I am ready to leave when the time comes, hope they have room.

No really, Taking the Pastor of our church to the Dog Park so she can socialize her new Boxer Puppy. See I travel with protection. A bunch of us at Church gave the puppy for her birthday in March so now the puppy has had her shots, is Spade and ready for the big time. Sady has been socializing with my 2 dogs when I go over to cut the back 40 at church so she is some what Socialized. Wait till she sees the 20 dog pack waiting for her.

If the end of the world is tomorrow it is already to late change. You are judged on your whole life not just the last 24 hours. Besides I want to be able to meet ED from Exotic Blanks, where should I ask to go?  Isn't the rule he who dies with the most unfinished pen kit and blanks the winner? Hurry up Leroy get that last order here quick.

See you on the other side.


----------



## CREID (May 21, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> I will most likely still be at work (I have heard that it is supposed to happen a 6 PM , Eastern time I guess) So I told the new LOML I will call her at 5:55 PM so I can be talking to her when it happens ... lol


 
Actually the reverend predicting this said that the rapture will be very accomadating and will happen at 6:00 pm in each time zone.
Curt

ps Now maybe there is a way out of this. If you can keep ahead of it, you should not be affected.:airplane:


----------



## GoodTurns (May 21, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I'm standing on my roof naked.



again?  but what are you going to do for the big finale?


----------



## CREID (May 21, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Displaced Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm standing on my roof naked.
> ...


 
Now that's funny:RockOn:

Curt


----------



## ElMostro (May 21, 2011)

Dang-it!  I forgot that was today...I just spent the last few hours putting new casts into the pressure pots...I hope there is enough time left so they can set


----------



## Dalecamino (May 21, 2011)

Guess I'll get in the El Camino and head north


----------



## Rick_G (May 21, 2011)

It's already Sunday morning in Australia and they never noticed a thing.  Guess he's wrong again.  
Lost my mother in law earlier this week so I'll be visiting my dad this afternoon.  One brother and I are going to his trailer at the lake and dad's cooking up a big batch of ribs for everyone.  Will likely give up 2 of the teak pens I've been making for them.


----------



## RonSchmitt (May 21, 2011)

My son made an interesting observation, he went to the website that has been showing up warning of the end and asked me " if they believe it's the end of the world, why is there a Paypal donation button on the site??? "


----------



## greenmtnguy (May 21, 2011)

No sense wasting money. I am not paying any bills today. If I owe you money, sorry too.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 21, 2011)

well .. since I had to file an extension on my taxes, I'm bringing the 
paperwork with me.

You *do* know that the 'end of the world' won't carry any weight
with the IRS, right?


----------



## tbroye (May 21, 2011)

Off to Home Depot to get some roller covers and foam brushes to paint the Kitchen cabinet. Hope to get this done before we go so on the other side the main "Honey Do" will be finished and I can turn pens.  8am here and nother so far.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 21, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Well Hacksaw - This is a family site so I will keep those secrects to myself. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

Well The world didn't end guess we'll just have to have a repeat showing...


----------



## Texatdurango (May 21, 2011)

Me and my sweetie are going fishing and I hope we don't catch any because we either freeze or eat what we catch and since freezing would be a waste of time and electricity, I don't want to be eating fish all day! 

On my last day I prefer eating blueberry pancakes with real maple syrup, cherry ice cream with hot fudge topping and chocolate covered cherries all day long!  Wherever I end up I'm gonna be a bloated mess with a bottle of Maalox strapped around my neck!


----------



## Texatdurango (May 21, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > Well Hacksaw - This is a family site so I will keep those secrects to myself. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> ...


 
Wow......... "showing", does that mean with photos or video?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 21, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> well .. since I had to file an extension on my taxes, I'm bringing the
> paperwork with me.
> 
> You *do* know that the 'end of the world' won't carry any weight
> with the IRS, right?


 

That would be due to the fact that they will all still be here  :wink:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 21, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> IPD_Mrs said:
> 
> 
> > IPD_Mr said:
> ...


 
:redface:  George you are now in trouble ... don't give the hubby ideas he doesn't already have please!!!  :wink:

Perhaps I should have said a repeat "performance!"

_Mrs._


----------



## thewishman (May 21, 2011)

*Insurance policy*

Hey, for 50 bucks, I'll come and take care of the shops of any members that may be taken. Messy shops will be extra.

Shops with a nice bandsaw and collet chucks - I'll negotiate. :tongue:

If you have a nice metal lathe, PM me for a special offer.:monkey:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 21, 2011)

Is the world going to end at 6 pm in each time zone? Or does it end at 6 pm Eastern, 5 pm Central, etc? Did the world already end  yesterday for the far east that is a almost a day ahead? I'm so confused!

I think I'll just take a nap!


----------



## Lenny (May 21, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I'm standing on my roof naked.


 

YUP! Just another day! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMostro (May 21, 2011)

So, are we there yet?  Did I get left behind or is out time zone not up yet?  I guess I will pull out the casts from th pots.

Eugene


----------



## vallealbert (May 21, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Hey, for 50 bucks, I'll come and take care of the shops of any members that may be taken. *Messy shops will be extra.*
> 
> Shops with a nice bandsaw and collet chucks - I'll negotiate. :tongue:
> 
> If you have a nice metal lathe, PM me for a special offer.:monkey:


Sorry Eugene...but I do not have enough money to pay you...I have the mother of all "revolú" at my workshop (sorry guys, but only Eugene knows what that word means...:biggrin::biggrin.


----------



## MartinPens (May 21, 2011)

I was going to clean the shop, but I figured I would wait until 3PM (6PM on the Eastern Coast) to see if I still need to do it. If everyone out there disappears, then I have three hours to........ well...... the Mrs. is at the beach with my son...... so I guess I'll join the masses naked on rooftops. Or I'll go down to the local Porsche dealership and steal me a Porsche for a few hours.  : )

I especially like the comment about the Paypal button on the website!!    

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## tbroye (May 21, 2011)

1:32 PM  Put a stop payment on my mortgage check, maxed out my credit cards.  Went to In/out for a Double Double and Choc Shake.  Gave the dogs the stake from refer that we aren't Bar B Queing tonight.  Dug out my last Bottle of  Andretti Cabernet for dinner.  Will put on the All Star Race and wait for the end to come.  Hope the Bush brothers get stuffed before that. Go Smoke.  Dogs have already been to Dog Park, the Pastors dog was great after about 15 minuets of everybody  smelling her,  We were there 2 hours and she was accepted into the pack and was allowed to play with them, doesn't always happen that easy.  She in now one tired puppy.

See you all on the other side.  Really just another nice Saturday if it ends it ends.  Per my Doctor I had a nice salad for lunch, but the steak and wine will be with dinner.


----------



## ElMostro (May 21, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> Sorry Eugene...but I do not have enough money to pay you...I have the mother of all "revolú" at my workshop (sorry guys, but only Eugene knows what that word means...:biggrin::biggrin.



Chachooo, you should se my revolu...can't even walk without running into something.


----------



## boxerman (May 21, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I'm standing on my roof naked. :


That's a good one LOL. LMAO:biggrin:


----------



## ElMostro (May 21, 2011)

*It started!  Grab your last beer!*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43121772/ns/world_news-europe/

REYKJAVIK, Iceland — Iceland's most active volcano erupted Saturday, with a white plume shooting 18,000 feet into the air, scientists said. 

There was a similar eruption at the same volcano in 2004 but this one isdifferent because it happened on the exact date that the world is supposed to end. 

Scientists believe that this eruption will lead to air travel chaos in addition to activating several other hundred volcanos around the world that will likely erupt in unison causing the earth's crust to overheat and crack.  

The Grimsvotn volcano is located underneath the Vatnajokull glacier in southeast Iceland but it is believed to be connected to hundreds of other volcanos. 

Sparsely populated Iceland is one of the world's most volcanically active countries and eruptions are frequent, this one is still accuring and the massive amout of lava coming out of the volcano is unprecedented. 

In November, melted glacial ice began pouring from Grimsvotn, signaling a possible eruption. That was a false alarm but scientists have been monitoring the volcano closely ever since and concluded that this is definitely "the big one".  

Expect sea levels to suddely rise up to 20 feet and low lying areas to immediately flood.

Grab your last beer and steak because that me be the last one you get.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 21, 2011)

go buy a brand new dodge viper and see how fast it would go...........


----------



## Geppetto (May 21, 2011)

*Well it's after 6 on the east coast...*

and we're still here.  I guess there was a good reason for the PayPal button.


----------



## EBorraga (May 21, 2011)

4 minutes until the Preakness. Somehow I managed to only drink a real big MOUNTAIN DEW. Well gotta go pull for my horses now.

I'm glad i'm still here with all my friends on the computer:biggrin:


----------



## boxerman (May 21, 2011)

Well 6:00 pm here in Iowa. I'm still here I was up on my roof naked with my lathe turning my PITH pen. Guess I can come down off the roof now. LOL.:biggrin::banana:


----------



## Kaspar (May 21, 2011)

One of the best sermons I ever heard was by the president of my alma mater:  In it he said that if he knew the Lord was coming back at 2:00pm that afternoon, he could be found doing exactly what he would have been doing at 2:00pm that afternoon, if the Lord was not coming back.  The point being, to so live your life that whenever such a thing does happen, you are doing exactly what you should have been doing and not worried whether you were "ready".  Good stuff.


----------



## tbroye (May 21, 2011)

8:36 PM, still here watch the All Star Race I recorded.  Taught a young man from Church how to make a pen.  Had dinner late because of it.  Still have the Video of todays Stage of the Tour of California and Pole day at Indy to watch.  Ain't the end of the world yet.  So carry on, be good and try to have fun.


----------



## CREID (May 21, 2011)

tbroye said:


> 8:36 PM, still here watch the All Star Race I recorded. Taught a young man from Church how to make a pen. Had dinner late because of it. Still have the Video of todays Stage of the Tour of California and Pole day at Indy to watch. Ain't the end of the world yet. So carry on, be good and try to have fun.


 
Have you checked on all your neighbors and friends. Maybe you just didn't get raptured.
Curt


----------



## el_d (May 22, 2011)

I think I may have got ruptured.


----------



## oops99 (May 22, 2011)

AWWW  SH*T.................Did I miss it?


Tom/oops99


----------



## tbroye (May 22, 2011)

11:36pm  Neighbors had a pretty good party till 10pm and then quieted down.  Rest of the neighborhood is quiet.  The maybe a few that are in rapture but not because of the end of the world.  The steak was good the wine was find.  The race was good also.  All in All a good Saturday.  Nite Nite all.


----------



## randyrls (May 22, 2011)

IPD_Mrs said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > well .. since I had to file an extension on my taxes, I'm bringing the
> ...




This is a "No kiddin' " story.  During the cold war the IRS drew up plans on how to collect taxes after a nuclear war!


----------



## CabinetMaker (May 22, 2011)

Good Sunday morning, May 22, 2011.  I am still here.  That is either really good news or really really bad news.


----------



## traderdon55 (May 22, 2011)

Well since the world didn't end I guess I better get to work trying to come up with a good idea for my pith pen.


----------



## Dudley Young (May 22, 2011)

By all means don't let the end of the world inter-fear with the PITH proceedings.


----------



## tbroye (May 22, 2011)

Good morning I am Vertical.  So like other I had better come up a PITH pen.  After the Holiday will be a good time to start, gotta get ready to go to Idaho and then to Indy.  My friend in Indianapolis wants to do the double next for our 70Th birthdays.  Indy 500 and World 600 in Charlotte NC.  I told him start planning might as well come up with Bucket List.


----------



## EBorraga (May 22, 2011)

I had to post this. Looks like Macho Man saved us again!!!


----------



## KenBrasier (May 22, 2011)

I got home late last night and found my wife's clothes and the dog's collars on the bedroom floor, I figured they got Raptured and I was Left Behind........ I later found them in the hot tub drinking wine and howling at the moon....... All is well!


----------

